
Ask HN: Feedback on an indie app idea for native desktop blogging? - chubs
http://www.splinter.com.au/2020/06/07/chalkinator/
======
bobblywobbles
I'd like to offer my comments as well. I do not blog, but did for a short
period of time.

What's your position, what does this offer instead of a web-hosting solution,
is it security, privacy? I like the thought of it being hosted outside of a
pre-packaged vendor but that's only to satisfy my desire to help the underdogs
above anything else.

~~~
chubs
Hi, it would offer ease of use primarily. It would be like an easy interface
to something like Jekyll or Hugo. Thanks for responding :)

~~~
bobblywobbles
Understood, I wish you luck! I might consider your platform but as I said
before, I don't usually write on blogs.

------
isthispermanent
This is a rather crowded space imo.

Why would I want to use this instead of Medium?

Are you handling all the domain management (purchase, routing, etc.)?

What would it cost?

As someone who writes a lot of code how-tos, there is room for improvement. In
my mind that improvement is largely around formatting and displaying/running
code in the users reading environment.

Just my two cents.

~~~
chubs
Hi I think Medium isn’t ideal because you’re one acquihire away from losing
your writing, as what happened to me when posterous went away years ago. My
plan is to simplify all the management you mention as much as possible. As for
price, what would you be willing to pay? I’m thinking of pricing comparably to
quality Wordpress hosting.

------
kindly_fo
Ssg can be used by simply editing txt files with whatever editor on any os and
even using github online.

The only way to succeed is to build 100x better ux in your app than ssg with
fancy img, video, frames inserting etc.

~~~
chubs
Hi thanks for the response :) I’ve never heard of SSG and couldn’t find
anything by searching, can you please let me know what it is? Thanks

~~~
kindly_fo
Static site generator

